# Huawei smartax mt 880-can i downgrade firmware?



## praka123 (May 18, 2007)

I got dataone with Huawei smartax mt 880 router/modem.now i flashed to the latest available firmware,feels its buggy-


> * 			Current Firmware Version: 			V200R001C01B021SP03
> * * 			Firmware Date: 			Jul  6 2005*


Now i want to know whether any harm with downgrading to stable firmware @may-2005 :


----------



## it_waaznt_me (May 19, 2007)

^^ That firmware is of MT882 .. is it working on MT880 ..? 

How did you flash it ..??


----------



## praka123 (May 19, 2007)

^^ yes.it worked.I flashed from 192.168.1.1 interface>upgrade firmware.It seems one stable one.
Yup.what i thought a problem was actually to do with my phone line.thanks anyways.


----------



## hadi (Sep 4, 2008)

praka123 said:


> I got dataone with Huawei smartax mt 880 router/modem.now i flashed to the latest available firmware,feels its buggy-
> 
> Now i want to know whether any harm with downgrading to stable firmware @may-2005 :


where i can get firmware for huawei smartax mt880?

where i can get firmware for huawei smartax mt880?


----------

